# what size is 48x12x19?



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I got this tank given to me and it's dimension is 48x12x19.....he said it was a 48?
what do you think?...I measured it but it may be off by a centimeter or so..lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is pretty close to 48 gal. Technically it's 47.38 gal ..... here is a calculator for figuring out tank volume:

Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator

If you want to figure out the actual gallons the tank holds....use the inside measurements


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

if you're talking inches , it's about 47 + gallons


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

H" x L" x W" / 231 = gallon


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks....its an old tank just cleaned it up fairly wide and narrow...no worries my angels will love it...thanks again..


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

charles beat me to it


----------

